# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  توی اتمگا 8 کدام قفل را بزنم

## amiri630

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید : شرمنده دوستان  یک اتمگا8 دارم میخوام انرا قفل کنم ، بصورتیکه بتونم دوباره روی ان رایت کنم ولی اطلاعات داخل ان دیگه قابل خواندن نباشه و با پروگرامر دیگه نشه از هگز داخل ان کپی گرفت . نمیدانم باید کدام تیک را بزنم 
.با تشکر فراوان

----------


## Felony

دو تا بیت برای قفل کردن داری که با 0 کردنشون پروگرام کردن و خواندن دیتای قبلی رو جلوشو میگیری ، اگر این کارو کردی و منظورت این هست که میتونی Hex رو دامپ کنی ، چیزی که دامپ میکنی رو با فایل اولیه hex برنامت که قراره پروگرام بشه رو چیپ مقایسه کن ، دیتای یکسانی توشون نیست ، دیتایی که بعد از لاک کردن چیپ از چیپ دامپ گرفته میشه Junk Code و در اصل حاوی یکسری آدرس و ... هست و به درد خاصی در حالت عادی نمیخوره .

سوالتون به بخش الکترونیک منتقل میشه .

----------


## amiri630

سلام مهندس : خسته نباشید 
این دو تا را باید تیک بزنم درسته ؟ هگز غیر قابل کپی میشه ( هگزی بهمون میده بدرد نمیخوره ) و ای سی دوباره قابل پروگرم کردن است.
اگر درسته خواهشا بفرمایید عملا تست کنم .باتشکر

----------


## amiri630

با سلام : به دادم برس همسایه . کدام تیک را بزنم ؟ باتشکر

----------

